# Illinois Coyote Hunters Unite



## Flight Medic (Feb 27, 2008)

I am looking for hunters in central Illinois who would like to do some coyote hunting. I don't have very many spots and think it could be benificial to combine with someone else to make a good day of calling


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

where is central Illinois


----------



## Flight Medic (Feb 27, 2008)

Peoria, Fulton, Tazwell, and Knox counties


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Kankakee here, not many spots up here either. Lots of Coyotes, just no where to hunt


----------



## Flight Medic (Feb 27, 2008)

There is tons of land around here. I haven't been here long enough to secure much permission yet


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

there is a lot here too, just can't get permission. People don't seem to want to let anyone hunt.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

im in south easter wisconsin, i have hunted in illinoise and wisconsin...seems like we got a couple more. keep tryin. i live right ion the state line.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

from peoria, up by chicago now but still do 95% of my hunting down there


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

S.ILL here way south lots of yotes here and a lot of ground to hunt I know a lot of farmers just dont go as much as I would like to got 8 this year my best year was 23


----------



## dinny (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm from Belleville and have only 2 places to hunt coyotes. One place I have shot at one coyote and have heard several howling at night. The other place which has a better habitat, I have never seen or heard any coyotes. The neighbors all complain of them, but I haven't been able to call any in. I do share that land with some waterfowl hunters who leave alot of trash and beer cans behind so that may be hampering things a bit. Also the main reason may be that I may inexperienced and still learning alot.


----------

